# Festool catalog



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I submitted some pics for consideration to be used in the 2020 festool catalog. We made it in! Very excited to see our image and company name featured in the national catalog.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

:thumbup:Awesome!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Very cool! Good product/company to be associated with.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

:vs_cool: Way to Go!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very cool, love me some festool. I finally retired my ct26 to the shop and bought a midi for on site work. What's with the Bluetooth on the new extractors, how does that work? 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Very cool, love me some festool. I finally retired my ct26 to the shop and bought a midi for on site work. What's with the Bluetooth on the new extractors, how does that work?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


You have to buy the bluetooth device for the hose. It is to be used when you are at the top of a ladder and want to use the extractor as a vacuum. The way most do it now, including myself, is to detach the sander from the hose, turn on the sander, and then use the extractor as a vaccum. With the bluetooth you detach the sander and then turn on the extractor. with the bluetooth. This way you do not have to deal with the sander while it is on in one hand and cleaning with the hose with the other hand. It is very cool and much safer way to work at the top of a ladder. I wanted to buy a new extractor when I saw thos feature.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Very cool, love me some festool. I finally retired my ct26 to the shop and bought a midi for on site work. What's with the Bluetooth on the new extractors, how does that work?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Its also quite handy if you have any of the battery powered sanders. That way the extractor will still power on and off with the tool.


----------

